# ammo question



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

which sells more
looking for a choice for easily accessible ammo
i am tired of wasting the brass at the range with my autos and getting back to reloading like i used too
44 spl
44 mag
45 long colt


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

hello
any body out there


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hello I am here now. What do want know which of the three you can fine at the range or gun shop? 
1..44mag
2..45 Colt
3..44spl can be hard to fine around here.
Hope that helps.:smt1099


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I believe you will consistently find 44 mag just about everywhere. Since you plan to handload again, you can load the 44 mag to 44 special velocities, or even mimick the general power of the 45. The 44 mag revolver is the most versatile of any of the standard big bores. I have always liked the 44 mag, and plan to have another one at some point because of its flexibility.


----------

